# Does anyone listen to reggae here?



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

For example Indios Bravos (a Polish reggae-blues-rock fusion). Here's a promotional video to their newest [live] album: 




Or Gentleman, a German roots reggae performer.


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

Depends highly on my mood, but only the rootsy stuff most of the time.

The Congos, Peter Tosh, Burning Spear, The Gladiators, Black Uhuru, Lee Perry, Linton Kwesi Johnson, Toots and the Maytals...you get the drift! The sheer vastness of reggae out there from the late 60s to the 70s/early 80s is enough to last anyone for a lifetime.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Yup, there's plenty of it. I used to collect Lee Perry CDs, especially those from the Black Ark, but a change in lifestyle (ahem!) occurred & now I'd rather hear ska for its simple feel-good vibe. There's a lot of the to be found too, but be sure to buy the original 1960s Jamaican style.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

How about Max Romeo? He has worked with Perry.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Reggae - I know it is well obvious to say Marley cos I don't have any other reggae in my collection but I do have a lot of Bob's music and I really like it.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I listen to reggae _very_ occasionally. As *jai* (oh, the puns I could make here, with one fewer letter) said, I enjoy some Bob Marley- and have a twin-CD set of his major stuff.

I also like Shinehead's _The Real Rock_- but more for the lyrics than the music.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I listen to reggae _very_ occasionally. As *jai* (oh, the puns I could make here, with one fewer letter) said, I enjoy some Bob Marley- and have a twin-CD set of his major stuff.
> 
> I also like Shinehead's _The Real Rock_- but more for the lyrics than the music.


Oh, the lyrics are great in roots reggae music and popular music in general. I love Indios Bravos (reggae-rock-blues fusion from my country [Poland]) and Muse for the lyrics.

The former for the touching, spiritual experience it gives me (it can actually make one cry), the latter for the Orwell inspiration (the lyrics are rather abstract).


----------



## BeethovenListener (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I listen to reggae. Bob Marley and Jimmy Cliff currently. I'm hoping to look into others later.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never ventured much further than Bob Marley, Toots and the Maytals and Augustus Pablo (who I guess is technically dub), but I like what I've heard. I think I prefer straight reggae to dub (most of which sounds the same to me). I try picking up some reggae albums whenever I get the opportunity to look in the Rough Trade shop in London, but it's really difficult to know where to start.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

You can start here: http://wsm.serpent.pl/sklep/albumik.php,alb_id,20051,On-Stage,Indios-Bravos

This is a Polish online music shop (it sells jazz, classical, blues, rock, reggae and many other genres). Right now their English counterpart is offline, but you can still listen to the samples of the songs (I can upload the full song when you find it good).

I can recommend Jah Mali, Max Romeo, Jr Gong (aka Damian Marley), Gentleman, Fantan Mojah and Culcha Candela.


----------



## stephensmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the roots reggae stuff, but I have to admit that my guilty pleasures in Jamaican music are ska and rocksteady. It's interesting to hear how they took definite U.S. rock and roll influences, from doo *** to R&B to soul, and added that Jamaican off-beat to create something new.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Haven't listened to reggae in years...


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I don't collect CDs, but I'm enjoying in it very much, I wish classical music was more influenced by reggae, I wonder whether there is any classical composition in reggae style?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

William Bolcom's vast song cycle-cum-oratorio 'Songs of Innocence & Experience' embraces both classical and popular styles and I think at least one of the songs was done reggae-style.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah love a bit of reggae. Especially dub reggae.

Favourite reggae song







elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> William Bolcom's vast song cycle-cum-oratorio 'Songs of Innocence & Experience' embraces both classical and popular styles and I think at least one of the songs was done reggae-style.


Had to look this up. Found it:






It's pretty odd.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Do I listen to reggae? Unwillingly, yes.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I could live with the following album on a desert island:









I have a bit more of Marley in my collection, as well as a few other reggae masters, but _Rastamin Vibration _remains my favorite reggae album and the disc I turn to most often when the Jah love mood strikes. Too, I count this LP one of my top favorite discs in my entire collection -- I wouldn't want to be without it.

Rastaman vibration, yeah! (Positive!)
I'n'I vibration, yeah! (Positive!) Uh-huh-huh, a yeah!
Iyaman Iration, yeah! (Irie ites!) Wo-oo-oh!
Positive vibration, yeah! (Positive!)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say I've got a massive reggae collection - it amounts to three of the triple-disc Trojan sets (Dub/Roots/Rastafari) plus about fifteen individual albums (mainly overviews) but this is probably my favourite:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I do, but music before mid-1980s (including Marley, Issacs, Linval Thompson, Burning Spear, and Dennis Brown). I must confess that I do have a very soft spot for Rocksteady (Slim Smith my goodness, Alton Ellis, Decker, Dobson, Roy Shirley, The Techniques!!). I love Rocksteady as I love Bebop (and of course Classical). I really think that Jamaica's golden years in its evolution of music from Mento and through Ska is during the 1960s through the 1970s. That's when the giants of Reggae really emerged and the music became exclusively Jamaican, with a humanitarian touch that people around the world could relate to.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

My favourite reggae song is Kingston Town in the version rendered by UB40:





And original version by Lord Creator:


----------

